# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Starten met Paroxetine?

## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo iedereen!

Ik zit met een dilema.
Ik heb gisteren van mijn huisdokter een antidepressiva gekregen (Paroxetine 20mg). Hier heb ik zelf om gevraagd en er (wonderbaarlijk) meteen een recept voor gekregen.

*Wie ben ik?
*Ik ben een man, een dertiger, succesvol in zijn vak. Een harde werker. Ik probeer me altijd sociaal op te stellen, maar ben (te) vaak alleen. Het is net of ik van een andere planeet kom, althans zo voelt het aan. Ik heb vaak het gevoel dat ik nergens bij hoor. 
*Waarom heb ik een a.d. nodig?*
Ik loop zo nu en dan bij een 1e lijns-psycholoog. Dit is begonnen toen mijn verloofde ervandoor ging. Ik heb daar erg veel verdriet van gehad en heb dat soms nóg. Over het algemeen gaat het wel goed, maar soms heb ik een periode (meestal in de weekenden als ik me verveel) dat ik ga piekeren en dan gaat het snel slechter met me.
Soms als ik erg in de put zit, krijg ik last van vitiligo focalis. Dat zijn plekjes op je huid waar je pigment vernietigd is (door de stress). Dat ziet er niet goed uit, maar meestal trekt het wel weet weg. Verder krijg ik regelmatig last van acné door dezelfde stress (denk ik). Die twee symptomen helpen dus niet....
Verder ben ik kort voordat mijn verloofde ervandoor ging mijn vaste groep vrienden verloren (ze maakten misbruik van me en dat heb ik zelf afgekapt - daar heb ik nog steeds geen spijt van). 
Ik leef nu alweer zo'n 5 jaar grotendeels geïsoleerd... (help!)

*Terug naar mijn vraag...*
Ik las de bijsluiter van het medicijn (en van de apotheker) en ben daar erg van geschrokken. Vervolgens ben ik op internet gaan zoeken en ben overal schokkende ervaringen tegen gekomen over dit medicijn (en andere varianten zoals seroxat, etc)
Ik ben nu erg bang dat ik mijn vak niet meer fatsoenlijk kan uitoefenen en dat mensen in mijn omgeving merken dat ik veranderd ben. (niemand weet dat ik met deze problemen loop)
Door de bijwerkingen mag ik niet meer duiken en deelnemen aan het verkeer wordt ook afgeraden (motorrijden is dus ook niet verstandig)
Ik ben ook erg bang van de afkickverschijnselen. Ik wil zo-wie-zo liever geen medicijnen slikken.

Ik vraag me af: zal ik uberhaupt wel hiermee gaan beginnen? Ik ben dus niet vaak depri (en suïcidale gedachte kan ik makkelijk weerleggen)

Zijn er ook erg goede ervaringen met dit medicijn? Zijn er alternatieven voor mijn "milde" depressieve buien?

Bedankt alvast voor jullie reacties! Ik ga dit forum nauwlettend volgen (eindelijk een forum waar serieus gepraat wordt over serieuze dingen!)

----------


## emma61

Hoi,als je depressieve gevoelens niet overheersen,zoals bij jou,zou ik zeker niet zomaar aan een a.d.beginnen.
Het lijkt mij eerder dat je eenzaam bent,dan depressief.
Als ik jou was,zou ik mijn sociale contacten aanpakken,ga op een sport,poolen,darten,maakt niet uit wat,als je maar onder de mensen bent.
Door paroxetine te slikken ben je niet minder eenzaam.
Sterkte,Emma

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Bedankt voor je reactie Emma61! Ik ben ook wel bezig om meer onder de mensen te komen. Helaas gaf fitnessen geen verbetering in contacten. Motorrijden ook niet echt. Duiken is een veel socialere sport heb ik gemerkt. Maar echte vrienden heb ik tot nu toe nog niet getroffen. Ik zal het ook wel een beetje uitstralen denk ik... 

Ik vind het wel slecht dat je zonder al te veel praten zomaar a.d.'s voorgeschreven krijgt. Ik moet over een paar weken terugkomen bij die dokter. Ik denk dat ik maar afbel en die medicijnen inlever bij de apotheker... Liever soms een dipje dan allerlei gezondheidsklachten...

Thanks!

----------


## Gre

Je zou ST Janskuid kunnen proberen, een natuurlijk middel dat goed werkt, zoek maar eens op het internet voor meer info. En mocht je ooit beginnen met antidepressivia zoek dan een andere arts want deze is veel te makelijk!! Er zal ook niet veel hulp van hem te verwachten zijn als je hem nodig hebt. Groeten Gre.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Bedankt voor de tip!

Ik weet dat dat St. Janskruid een meer natuurlijk produkt is. Heeft dat ook nadelen? Ik zal er eens wat op los google'n... ik zal mijn bevindingen hieronder plakken...

Op zich vind ik mijn huisdokter best goed. Dit was pas mijn 2e bezoek aan hem, maar ik kreeg alleen goede dingen over hem te horen, dus vandaar dat ik hem heb gekozen.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Update: toch maar een gesprek aangegaan met de dokter en aangegeven dat ik er niet aan ga beginnen. Hij vond dat ok en gaf meteen wat alternatieven als tip (st janskruid bijv). De medicijnen zijn al ingeleverd bij de apotheker  :Smile:  Iemand anders zei weer dat St. Janskruid gevaarlijke bijwerkingen had... en verwees me naar "bach bloesem"... Ik ga St. Janskruid en Back Bloesem eens onderzoeken... Groeten!!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo...

Ik ben nu wat verder. Geen paroxetine voor mij! Ik heb iets gevonden wat werkt zonder bijwerkingen! Namelijk Okinawa Omega 3+6+9 (nee ik werk niet voor die gasten)

best duur spul (vloeibaar in met bruin papier beplakte fles) , maar je doet er erg lang mee (vorige maand een nieuwe fles gehaald, maar de oude is nog niet op?  :EEK!:  )

Na twee weken begon het te werken en alle rotgevoelens verdwenen als sneeuw voor de zon... :Smile: 

Ik zou zeggen: doe er je voordeel mee...

----------


## the-dot

Hoi!

even een reactie op de proxetine. Helaas staat het internet BOL van alle negatieve verhalen over medicijnen en zul je weinig positieve reacties tegen komen. Zelf gebruik ik seroxat ( paroxetine) al 8 maanden en naast de gewenningsverschijnselen (die ongeveer 6 weken duren) ben ik zeer blij met mn medicijnen.

Ik ben nog steeds een mens, geen zombie, heb vrolijke en minder vrolijke momenten, ben niet afgevlakt en kan nu alles heel overzichtelijk in mn hoofd overzien en bevind me dagelijks op de snelweg in mn autootje. 

Maar a.d. is een ondersteunend middel, je moet toch zelf je "zorgen" aan gaan en kijken waar je depressief door raakt en daarna proberen met hulp (gesprekstherapie, "zelf studie" boeken, beweging etc.) je problemen aan te pakken. A.D. is op zichzelf geen middel om je van een depressie af te helpen.

Maar ik ben blij dat je iets gevonden hebt wat bij je past. Ben nu eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat je bedoeld met een nieuwe fase...

groetjes DOT!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo Dot!

Hé eindelijk een persoon met positieve ervaringen met a.d.'s. 
Ik ben blij dat het weinig negatieve effecten op je gezondheid heeft. Zo te horen werkt het wel goed bij je! Daar ben ik blij om!

Inderdaad staat het net vol met klachten en weinig succesverhalen... Ik denk dat het voor velen moeilijk is (of te veel moeite is) om hun verhaal te doen als het eenmaal weer goed met hun gaat. Veel mensen willen er niet meer aan herinnerd worden en doorgaan met hun leven. Daar valt ook iets van te zeggen... Maar nogmaals "thumbs up"!!  :Embarrassment: )

Met die nieuwe fase bedoel ik eigenlijk te zeggen, dat ik de problemen op een bepaald moment van me afgezet heb. Misschien zit er ook wat waarheid in het oude gezegde "tijd heelt alle wonden". 
Ik zal niet zeggen dat ik nu als een gelukkig Walt Disney-figuur door het leven ga, maar de grote donkere wolk is toch wel wat opzij gegaan.

Bepaalde dingen zullen pijn blijven doen als je eraan terugdenkt, maar iedereen herkent dit wel... That's life...

Een 1e lijnspsycholoog doet wonderen (toch!). Ook al kost het veel geld; ik zie het meer als investering in mezelf. En dat is het geld wel waard.

Waar ik zelf dus veel aan gehad heb, is EMDR. Maar de psychologe heeft afscheid van me genomen. Het ging gewoon te goed om door te gaan. "Kom maar langs als je het nodig hebt..." Gaaf mens is het hoor...!

En de laatste tijd gebruik is dus alleen nog maar die olie.

Ik zat er net aan te denken om mijn ervaringen wederom te delen. Ik merk namelijk dat, als ik een tijdje stop (lang weekend), er toch weer negatieve gedachtes kunnen komen. Niet ernstig, maar het valt op (en dat is natuurlijk bijzonder - normaal zat ik vaak in zak en as). Maar als ik dan weer iedere dag mijn lepel neem, dan gaat het weer gewoon goed met me...

Groetjes en het allerbeste!

not-so poor and twisted ME!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Ik gebruik de Okinawa Omega 3+6+9 nu in de morgen ipv 's-avonds en ik heb het gevoel dat het dan nóg beter werkt. Ik ben nu opgewekter en scherper op mijn werk. Voorheen ging dat effect misschien verloren in de nachtelijke uurtjes...

Ik hou dit makkelijk vol... Het is alleen niet zo lekker, maar wel middel is wel lekker?

----------


## Agnes574

Poor-Twisted_Me,
Ik ben blij voor je dat je je goed voelt bij hetgeen je nu gebruikt!!
Ik ga er ook eens info over zoeken en navraag doen...
Ik neem al een hele tijd één van de 'nieuwere' anti-depressiva;namelijk sipralexa 10mg,1 per dag s'morgens en voel me daar héél goed bij.
Ik heb ooit ook seroxat voorgeschreven gekregen en dat is me héél slecht bevallen:veel te veel bijwerkingen!!!
Als je je goed voelt bij hetgeen je nu neemt;houden zo...indien je ooit toch a.d. nodig mocht hebben,vraag dan naar de laatste nieuwe producten;die hebben nauwelijks tot geen bijwerkingen!!!
laatste:als je iets moet nemen,lees de bijsluiter dan niet té zorgvuldig,want meestal schrik je je dan een hoedje!!! Vraag gewoon aan je arts wat de eventuele bijwerkingen kunnen zijn=tip van mijn huisarts!!
sterkte en succes!!!
groetjes Agnes

----------


## gotthelife

seroxat is een groot succesverhaal bij mij geweest (kilootjes aankomen niet meegerekend).
De beloftes die seroxat je doet, komt seroxat ook na.
Het gaat zich pas tegen je keren als je wilt ophouden.

----------


## Kittykitt

hoi,

NOOIT aan de paroxetine beginnen!!!!
Ik heb ze 2 jaar geslikt en opeens kon ik 
bijna niets meer zien. Ik werd blind. 
Meteen naar de oogarts gegaan die zei dat 
het een bijwerking van de medicijnen was. 
Ik ben nu aan het stoppen en, IK KAN WEER ZIEN! 

Begin er dus NOOIT aan!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Kittykit,

ik ben blij dat je weer kan zien en hopelijk gaat het nu beter met je!

Het grote probleem met anti-depressiva is gewoon dat ze bij de één heel goed aanslaan en bij een ander juist niet,slecht of averechts!!

Als je ze nodig hebt(ik persoonlijk heb ze ver allemaal al voorgeschreven gekregen denk ik in de afgelopen 15jaar)moet je samen met je dokter écht héél goed zoeken naar degene waarop jij het beste reageert en je het beste bij voelt(ik spreek uit ervaring!!)
ik heb er veel geprobeerd,maar als ik merkte dat er ook maar iets was wat ik als negatief of storend ervaarde;meteen weer terug naar mijn huisarts!!
Zo hebben we na lang zoeken één gevonden waar ik me goed bij voelde;dat was Zoloft 50(heeft nu andere naam geloof ik)...die heb ik lange tijd gebruikt en nu gebruik ik al een paar jaar sipralexa(één van de nieuwste)en die werkt perfect voor mij en heeft niets van bijwerkingen!!

Nogmaals;zoeken naar 'tgeen voor jou persoonlijk 't beste werkt!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Kittykitt

Hoi Agnes,

Bedankt voor je antwoord! 
Gelukkig ben ik naar de huisarts geweest en 
het blijkt dat ik de anti-depressiva niet
meer nodig heb!!! Ik moet wel goed sporten 
om van de moeheid af te komen en dan komt 
alles weer helemaal goed!

Groetjes,
Kittykitt

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Update: tsja... hoe gaat het nu met me? Op zich goed. Ik heb lol in mijn werk maar ik voel wel "vadertje tijd" achter me staan... Ik ga richting de 40 en ben nog altijd single. Daten gaat me niet goed af... beter gezegd ik date al een tijd niet meer.

De paar keren dat ik een date had was het allemaal leuk en aardig en ik hield er meestal wel een oppervlakkige vriendin aan over (ik bedoel dus: een vriendin om mee te gaan winkelen, bioscoopje pakken, avondje uit dus) Maar "meer" werd het nooit. Ze vonden me allemaal erg leuk om mee om te gaan en ze gunden me ook allemaal "een hele lieve vriendin"... Meestal verloor ik zo'n vriendin dan ook weer als ze een relatie kreeg. Dan verlies je het contact (lees: ze had geen tijd meer voor me) en dan is het over-en-sluiten... (En, bedankt he...)

Verder gaat het goed. De Okinawa Omega werkt nog steeds goed. Hobby's staan ff op een laag pitje, maar dat komt ook wel weer...

Groetjes!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

dubbel post

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi Agnes,
> 
> Bedankt voor je antwoord! 
> Gelukkig ben ik naar de huisarts geweest en 
> het blijkt dat ik de anti-depressiva niet
> meer nodig heb!!! Ik moet wel goed sporten 
> om van de moeheid af te komen en dan komt 
> alles weer helemaal goed!
> 
> ...


Dat is goed nieuws...
ik hoop dat je je steeds beter en beter gaat voelen!!!
Hou ons op de hoogte en succes,sterkte en plezier met sporten!!

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> Update: tsja... hoe gaat het nu met me? Op zich goed. Ik heb lol in mijn werk maar ik voel wel "vadertje tijd" achter me staan... Ik ga richting de 40 en ben nog altijd single. Daten gaat me niet goed af... beter gezegd ik date al een tijd niet meer.
> 
> De paar keren dat ik een date had was het allemaal leuk en aardig en ik hield er meestal wel een oppervlakkige vriendin aan over (ik bedoel dus: een vriendin om mee te gaan winkelen, bioscoopje pakken, avondje uit dus) Maar "meer" werd het nooit. Ze vonden me allemaal erg leuk om mee om te gaan en ze gunden me ook allemaal "een hele lieve vriendin"... Meestal verloor ik zo'n vriendin dan ook weer als ze een relatie kreeg. Dan verlies je het contact (lees: ze had geen tijd meer voor me) en dan is het over-en-sluiten... (En, bedankt he...)
> 
> Verder gaat het goed. De Okinawa Omega werkt nog steeds goed. Hobby's staan ff op een laag pitje, maar dat komt ook wel weer...
> 
> Groetjes!


Blij toch een beetje positief nieuws van je te horen!!!
Wat is dat die Okinawa Omega?
Of staat die uitleg hier al ergens op het forum?
Dan heb ik 'm nog niet gevonden!

Blijf positief en zie (en geniet van) de goede dingen in het leven!

Positieve grtjs Agnes

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo Agnes574,

Die Okinawa Omega is een natuurlijke olie (geen visolie) die door de eilandbewoners van Okinawa gemaakt en gebruikt wordt. Er is een studie naar die mensen gedaan omdat de gemiddelde persoon daar makkelijk 100 jaar word.

Ik neem iedere dag 1 lepel en ik weet niet of het daaraan ligt, maar het heeft me wel geholpen. Misschien moet ik eens een tijdje stoppen om te kijken wat het effect daarvan is, maar aan de andere kant is het erg gezond. Ik neem ook nog een multi-vitamine en ik ben al een paar jaar niet meer echt ziek (=griep) geweest.

Ik heb er hier op deze pagina over gesproken en ook een linkje geplaatst, mocht je verder willen lezen wat het is en hoe het er uitziet.

Groetjes,
PoorTwistedMe...

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks,

Merci voor je antwoord en uitleg,ik ga die link zéker opzoeken!

grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## vonneke67

Hey Poor tw me.

Ik heb die olie eens opgezocht maar hij staat er in 5 smaken in.Mag ik vragen welke jij hebt??
Ik ben nl.ook met paroxetine begonnen gister maar als er een goed alternatief is dan moet ik nog eens met de huisarts om de tafel.
Hoop dat het nu heel goed met je gaat.

Lieve groetties van Yvonne

----------


## Banger

Hoi , dit is wel een wat ouder bericht maar ik heb sinds vandaag paroxetine voorgeschreven gekregen en durf na al die verhalen niet aan te beginnen?
kan jiij me wat meer vertellen?

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo, 

Ik kan (en wil) niet voor jou beslissen wat je moet doen... Dit moet je zelf een beetje aanvoelen. Ik kan ook niet inschatten hoezeer jij een a.d. nodig hebt. 

Ik heb die keuze gemaakt omdat ik redelijk sterk kan zijn en voor mezelf nu de moeilijke weg heb gekozen, wetende dat ik - mocht het echt nodig is - toch voor de a.d. kon kiezen. 

ps: Sorry dat ik zo laat reageer!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Een korte toevoeging :

De Omega gebruik ik nog steeds. Ik twijfel een beetje of het werkt, maar dat komt misschien omdat ik een beetje uit de depressie ben  :Smile: 

Dit vanwege EMDR bij mijn psychologe en sinds kort ook "*Valdispert Feel Good*". Dat laatste werkt ook wel prettig en is dus een aanrader ... (nee, ik word niet gesponsord door die gasten  :Big Grin: ) Het haalt net de scherpe kantjes overal vanaf... Maar de EMDR heeft zijn werking ook niet gemist!

Op dit moment geef ik mijn gemoedsrust een dikke 8!

----------


## geennaam

Hallo

Ik heb ooit ook in 2006 Paroxitine voorschreven gekregen, tja huisartsen zijn makkelijk in om die rotzooi voor te schrijven.
Toen ik de bijwerkingen las, ik schrok me rot, en had gelijk besloten om het niet in te gebruiken, ik had paniekaanvallen toenop dat moment en kreeg later Oxazepam en heb dat ook nooit gebruikt ben geen fan van pilletjes.

Nu twee jaar later, geen koffie, veel sporten, familie en vrienden doen wonderen, af en toe na te veel stress word ik wel somber en paniekerig maar gelukkig kan ik dat onder controlle houden. Drink wel af en toe Valariaan thee etc, puur natuurlijke dingen.

Nou PootTwistedMe, Het gaat gaat je goed al twee jaar, gelukkig heb je het ook zonder medicatie kunnen redden, volgende keer als je in put zit kijk dan terug en weet dat je al zo ver bent gekomen op je eigen kracht echt top van je en de rest alles op zijn tijd toen de tijd had je ook niet verwacht dat je dit zou bereiken hou het vol komt allemaal goed.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Thanks geennaam!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Valeriaan thee... ik zal het ook eens proberen. Bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Zo, het is al weer een tijdje geleden dat ik voor het laatst reageerde, maar ik wil toch even de tijd nemen om door te geven hoe het nu gaat.

Ik heb een pauze van 2 jaar achter de rug qua emdr, maar ik heb pas weer een sessie gevolgd en ik moet zeggen dat ik iedere keer weer een stukje sterker uit zo'n sessie kom. Het werkt echt! Ik gebruik het nu zelfs om mezelf te finetunen. 

Op zich ben ik blij dat ik niet aan de anti-depressive ben gegaan. Ik zie mensen om me heen - die het wel zijn gaan slikken - toch een beetje van karakter veranderen. 

Al met al gaat het beter met me. Ook al heb ik op dit moment geen vriendin en geen vriendenkring. Ik sport nu weer, ben verhuisd naar een mooi huis, ben zzp'er geworden, dus eigenlijk mag ik niet klagen... maar ik doe het natuurlijk wel, ik ben tenslotte Nederlander ;o)

Qua hulpmiddelen gebruik ik nu : 5-HTP van Solgar (aanrader!) icm Valdispert Feel Good en multivitaminen V2000 van Solgar

Ik wens jullie het allerbeste toe!

Tot horens!

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi,

Door je update ook een het hele verhaal gelezen. Ik ben een 40+er ein sinds 2007 aan de paroxetine. Bij mij is het een succesverhaal! Ze bestaan dus echt. Maar toch knap dat je er zonder weer helemaal bovenop gekomen bent. Dat zat er voor mij helaas niet in.
Ok mijn persoonlijkheid is wat afgevlakt, maar daarvoor in de plaats hen ik wel 20kg extra van mezelf er bij gekregen LOL.

Groetjes Ronald

----------


## roeffie

Hoi,
Ik heb eerst jaren seroxat gebruikt en daarna paroxetine maar dit helpt geweldig maaar je krijgt wel ontwennings verschijnselen als je er eens 1 vergeet bijvoorbeeld ! Maar dat moet je op de koop toe nemen.
Verder is er niks mis mee en ik voel me gewoon goed in mijn vel zitten.
Ik kreeg namelijk klachten (na de bevalling)aan mijn schildklier wat allemaal met hormonen heeft te maken daar naast moest ik ook a p gaan gebruiken dus het is niet alleen voor mensen met een depressie.Mijn hersenen maken gewoon niet genoeg endorfine aan! 
groetjes Roeffie

----------


## Depje

Hallo, 
Ik ben 2 weken geleden met paroxetine begonnen, vanwege een zeer traumatische ervaring waarbij ik me geen raad meer wist. De huisarts had me al oxazepam voorgeschreven, maar dat help niet echt . Na 1 paroxetinepil stond mijn wereld al op zijn kop! Ik kreeg angstgevoelens, vervreemdingsverschijnselen en durfde niet meer alleen te zijn.na de tweede pil ben ik naar de huiartsenpost geweest en die adviseerde me direct te stoppen. Ik reageerde te heftig, het was een hel. Ik durf nu geen antidepressiva meer te slikken , maar met alleen oxazepam gaat het ook niet. Wie heeft een goede raad? Ik ben al naar een psycholoog geweest

----------


## sietske763

miss een ander AD proberen??
remeron (mirtazipine) geeft bijna geen bijwerkingen....
libido verlies en aankomen in gewicht geeft bijna ieder AD.

----------


## Depje

Bedankt voor de snelle reactie. Ik ge eens even op internet zoeken wat ik er over kan vinden. Heb je zelf ervaring met remeron?

----------


## sietske763

heb in het verleden remeron geslikt, ong 1 jaar.
en nu slik ik weer remeron, ong 2 maanden, je kan er ook beter van slapen!
echt een geweldig middel!
de standaard dagdosering is 30 mg, maar vaak bouwen ze het op van 7,5 naar 15, naar 30 mg
dit ivm sufheid in het begin, maar dat vind ik juist fijn om te slapen, dus ik startte 2x met 30 mg, zn kan het nog opgehoogd worden naar 45, tot 60 mg

----------


## Depje

Je hebt je slaap zo hard nodig in deze zware tijd. Als ik rond half 12 ga slapen , ben ik vrijwel iedere morgen om kwart over 5 wakker. Je lichaam raakt uitgeput en ik denk iedere keer: laat me aub nog een paar uur slapen, maar helaas ........ En dan begint het malen weer

----------


## sietske763

vroegtijdig ontwaken is 1 van de verschijnselen van een depressie....

----------


## Depje

vandaag naar de psycholoog geweest. Diagnose: depressie. Er wordt nu in overleg met de huisarts en een psychiater gezocht naar geschikte medicatie. Dat kan nog wel even duren. Ondertussen voel ik me verschrikkelijk. Ik woon alleen, en heb veel lieve mensen om me heen, maar op moeilijke momenten moet je het toch zelf doen.En juist dan heb je het idee dat je verdrinkt en nooit meer boven komt.

----------


## h.k

paroxetine, lees een keer niet de negatieve verhalen op internet over dit medicijn, ik heb het 5 jaar gebruikt en met zeer veel sucses. en afbouwen kan heel goed, maar doe het zorgvuldig! ik had een dosis van 20 mg en heb het afgbouwd in een periode van 7 maanden te beginnen bij;

-halve 
-om de dag een halve 1 maand
-volgende maand peul een stukje van het halve tablet af-ook om de dag
-3e maand doe dit zelfde weer
-4e kwart tablet
-4,5 maand probeer te verminderen naar om de 2 dagen
-5e 6e maand ook dit traject
7e maand had ik een dosis van bijna niets mischien 8 procent van een tabletje
en dit om de 4 dagen en 

je kunt het volgens mij ook best een beetje op een andere manier doen maar smeer het over een lange tijd uit, 

en vergeet niet dat het menselijk is dat je niet altijd gelukking bent 
ik blijf van mijn leven een denker en een maler en dat zal ook wel nooit veranderen.
mocht ik dit spul ooit weer moeten gebuiken dan doe ik dat ook gewoon 
sucses.

----------


## Depje

Ben door de psycholoog doorgestuurd naar de psychiater. Die heeft me druppels Lexapro voorgeschreven. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## maria5335

Paroxetine - trustedtabsrx.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## karpertje

Ben nu sinds 2,5 week aan de paraxotine(10mg-1xdaags) en heb totaal geen last van bijwerkingen.  :Big Grin: . Ook bemerk ik sinds een dag of 3 dat het malen en piekeren minder word. Het geeft me meer rust in mijn hoofd. 
Wat betreft de bijwerkingen denk ik ook dat veel mensen zich de bijwerkingen aanpraten/lezen. Ik heb ongeveer 6 maanden geleden andere AD gehad, nml Venlafaxine en was als de dood om het in te nemen. Ik voelde me er dan ook helemaal niet lekker bij als ik ze innam. Ben er na 5 weken abrupt mee gestopt.
Nu ik erken dat ik gewoon iets nodig heb om kalm te worden gaat het me allemaal veel beter af en laat ik het ook gewoon over me heen komen. (ik was er denk ik 6 maanden geleden nog niet aan toe) . Ik wil hiermee zeggen dat het al heel belangrijk is dat je zelf erkent dat je depressief/angsten of fobies hebt. Dat maakt het innemen van zo,n pilletje al heel wat makkelijker.  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

nou, welkom karpertje, welkom bij de pillen club, ik slik al 18 jaar AD, zonder lukt niet...;
wat ben ik blij dat die pillen bestaan!!!
heb ook nooit last van op of afbouw, tis maar hoe je het ziet.....en wat je wilt
,haha ik ben een chronisch depressief, heel blij mens

----------


## karpertje

> nou, welkom karpertje, welkom bij de pillen club, ik slik al 18 jaar AD, zonder lukt niet...;
> wat ben ik blij dat die pillen bestaan!!!
> heb ook nooit last van op of afbouw, tis maar hoe je het ziet.....en wat je wilt
> ,haha ik ben een chronisch depressief, heel blij mens


Thanks voor de ontvangst.(Of ik daar nou blij mee moet zijn, om bij de pillenclub te zijn :Wink: ).
!8 jaar!!! Wow , dat is niet niks. Maar ja, als het je helpt dan gewoon doen. Er zijn zoveel mensen die voor allerlei kwaaltjes pillen slikken, dus ja, waarom wij depressievelingen niet!! :Cool:  Maar effe serieus, ik hoop natuurlijk ooit weer zonder te kunnen. Maar zo niet ,dan maar (prettiger) leven met een pilletje. :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

tja.......ik zou natuurlijk ook liever zonder willen......
heb het zeker ong 10 x geprobeerd, gewoon cold turkey stoppen, dat gaat prima, maar ja, na 2 mnd gaat het gewoon weer mis met endogene klachten, zoals vroegtijdig
ontwaken enz....en als ik dan nog langer doorzet. word ik weer verdrietig enz.
andere middelen als een TCA werken ook niet een SSRI die ik eigenlijk zo graag wil, die doen niets
het grote nadeel van mijn pilletje is dat je er zweet en warmte aanvallen van lkrijgt (geen opvliegers van hormonen)vooral lastig in de winter, iedereen heeft de kachel hoog en ik voel me prima bij `17 graden.

er zijn meerdere topics over AD, moet je ff zoeken....daar staat heel wat info.....
daggggggg

----------


## karpertje

> er zijn meerdere topics over AD, moet je ff zoeken....daar staat heel wat info.....
> daggggggg


 Dat is nou net wat ik dus niet meer doe, niet teveel erover lezen. Laat het gewoon over me heen komen. Over het algemeen zijn de onderwerpen over AD,s negatief. (Eigenlijk ook logisch, mensen waar het goed bij gaat zullen dat niet zo snel op het internet neerzetten. Die hebben wel leukere dingen te doen :Wink: )

----------


## karpertje

Vanmiddag naar de HA om mijn ervaringen uit te wisselen en hoe ik me voel. Nog helemaal niks van bijwerkingen ofzo en vandaag voel ik me wel weer wat beter maar gister had ik toch weer een opgejaagd gevoel. Ik vraag mezelf nu wel af of het iets doet(omdat ik totaal geen bijwerkingen heb) . Zou ik na overleg moeten verhogen of nog eventjes met deze dosering doorgaan? (Aangezien ik het nog maar 2,5 weken slik).

----------


## sietske763

officieel is de werking na 6 weken optimaal, als het een goed AD is voor diegene.
heb zelf ook seroxat gehad in een ver verleden....ik merkte niks van dat middel en na 6 weken hebben ze het verhoogd naar 20 mg...en 6 weken daarna maar gestopt, het was geen middel voor mij.
dus als ik jou was zou ik die 6 weken proberen af te wachten...
een opgejaagd gervoel, kan trouwens ook een tijdelijke bijwerking zijn..

----------


## karpertje

HA heeft dus idd aangegeven nog 3 weken met deze dosering door te gaan en om dan te overleggen of er verhoogd moet worden of niet. :Big Grin:

----------


## morvts

Ik heb Paroxetine gebruikt ook en bij mij werkt het.

----------


## Martius100

Yeah ben sinds gisteren begonnen met de verhoging van mijn paroxetine. Veel mee gemaakt de laatste tijd op mijn werk en privé. Denk zelf dat ik nu overspannen ben. Gebruikte al 10mg paroxetine ( na een eerste keer overspannen ) moet zeggen dat het de twee beste jaren van mijn keven waren. Ik durfde alles. Dit was ook het probleem ik ging teveel doen en te veel,willen. Vergat dat ik ziek was. Nu zit ik met de gebakken peren. Had ik maar nooit zoveel hooi op de vork genomen. Op advies van de arts heb ik nu naar drie weken tobben de beslissing genomen om te verhogen. Ik ga van 10 mg naar 20 met een tussenstap van 15 mg. Ook ik heb de vervelende verhalen op internet gelezen. Ook ik heb getwijfeld en heb moeite met het accepteren van de verhoging. Na twee dagen verhoging merk ik een afvlakking van mijn persoon. Dit gaat over. Ook ben ik af en toe onrustig. Ik krijg er oxazepam bij. Wat een troep maar ik blijf wel luisteren naar de dokter. Zijn er nog andere soulmates? Die nu ook begonnen zijn?

----------


## rocker

Heb de paroxetine Al in huis. Las hier de verhalen en de bijsluiter . Belde de huisarts over mijn twijfels om te starten. Hij verwittigde me, die negatieve commentaren en bijsluiters te negeren. Mijn 'hemel' zou binnen enkele weken opklaren... De eerste dagen, een droge mond, zweten.. zouden overgaan als ik maar zou doorzetten . Ik zou het minstens 6 maand moeten gebruiken totdat ik me beter voel... Daarna afbouwen.. En toch blijf ik twijfelen. Heb ik het echt nodig ? Ik ben 58 jaar en denk eerder aan een burn-out. Moe en lusteloos na het werk, voor niets geen zin, huishouden verwaarlozen, in zetel bijkomen van de dag en voorbereiden op volgende werkdag. Kortom, mijn eigen levenslustig, actief en sociaal leven is er niet meer. Ik hoop al enkele maanden dat dit zou beteren eens ik niet meer werk . Ik heb een heel actieve, sportieve man die 7 jaar ouder is. Het verschil tussen ons wordt steeds groter. Pfttt... zit het tussen mijn oren, ben ik moe ? Wat zijn nu eigenlijk de kenmerken van een depressie.? Heb ik dat wel, heb ik die Ad nodig of probeer ik het vol te houden zonder medicatie tot ik volledig thuis ben van het werk ? 1 januari 2014

----------


## karpertje

hmmm, al enige tijd niet meer hier geweest. Nou ik kan jullie melden dat ik inmiddels op aanraden van de HA gestopt ben met dit middel. Ondanks dat ik geen bijwerkingen had werden wel mijn gedachtes steeds negatiever(Gedachtes om er uit te stappen) . Na 8 weken slikken werden deze gedachtes steeds sterker. HA zei me meteen te stoppen met dit middel. Meteen ook gedaan, en al na een paar dagen waren deze gedachtes weg. En heb ze ook niet meer terug gehad. (Dus toch een nare bijwerking). Advies aan de meesten , Neem is een weekje vakantie en ga de dingen doen die je echt interesseeerden. Je hoofd leegmaken. Ben nu 2 weken terug van een vakantie(alleen) en heeft me echt goed gedaan. Kan geen pilletje tegen op. Je gaat weer beter relativeren, waardoor je het allemaal wat luchtiger gaat inzien. Succes!!!

----------


## rocker

Vandaag sinds lang mijn bottines aangetrokken en dikke jas. Ferme wandeling in de sneeuw en zon. Nu ik weet dat er lichamelijk niets met me scheelt, wil ik mijn leven weer in handen nemen. En ik begin dus voorlopig niet met de AD. Zien of ik mijn voornemens kan volhouden, en of ik resultaten heb. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. Duimen maar... vandaag nieuwe start ??? Oh la, zie dat ik nogal euforisch ben ( ook niet goed zeker ?)

----------


## kruisj01

Hallo,

Ook ik ben een paroxetine gebruiker van 44 jr.
Ben vorig jaar gaan afbouwen na het lezen van alle bijverschijnselen.Wel iom de huisarts.
Ben tot 10mg ( vanaf 30mg) gekomen en toen ging het mis. Emoties kwamen weer terug wat op zich heel goed is maar sloeg er nogal in door. Ook libido kwam weer terug wat wel weer een voordeel was.
Een aantal jaren terug heb ik het ook gebruikt en toen was de uitwerking heel anders. totaal geen emoties meer en liet alles gewoon over me heen komen.
Dit was de tweede keer wel anders. huilen lukt niet maar boosheid was nog net zo heftig als zonder AD.
Slik het nu nog steeds ( 30mg) maar denk dat ik hoger moet aangezien alle emoties toonbaar worden.
Wie heeft hier ook ervaringen mee? zou graag een , minder agressief, alternatief willen proberen.

----------


## shaft69

Ik ben nieuw hier omdat ik info zocht over paroxetine. Gisteren heb ik na jarenlang weigering om AD te slikken toch toegegeven om dit middel eens uit te proberen. Als ik niets doe, hang ik aan een touw eerstvolgende. Als ik de reacties lees ben ik niet al te happig om eraan te beginnen. Ooit heb ik efexor geslikt, wel een 13 jaar denk ik en de dosis was na een tijd zo hoog dat ik eerder een zombie was dan mens. Toen ben ik ook stilaan beginnen af te bouwen met de stroomstoten e.d tot gevolg. Ik was zo trots als een pauw dat ik eindelijk kon leven zonder AD. Maar nu gaat het al een half jaar zo slecht met me dat ik genoodzaakt ben om toch iets te ondernemen. Alles heb ik al gedaan, psychiaters, psychologen, opname noem maar op, maar niets of niemand kan me helpen omdat ik kamp met endogene depressie. Er is namelijk geen oorzaak bij mij. Er is niets om aan te werken laat ons zeggen. Ik ben nu bijna 7 jaar AD vrij maar ga vandaag toch starten met paroxetine. Ik heb 2 weken ziekteverlof gekregen omwille van de bijwerkingen. Als dit niet helpt weet ik het ook niet meer hoor. Ik ben momenteel ook bezig met het volgen van de voedselzandloper om depressies tegen te gaan door middel van voeding, maar dat is ook pas merkbaar na een lange periode spijtig genoeg.

----------


## missI

hoe gaat het ondertussen met je Shaft?
als het nodig is het nodig. of we dat nu leuk vinden of niet :-(

----------


## shaft69

Beste MissI,

Het gaat al iets beter. Ik ben nu aan mijn 4e dag bezig. De enige bijwerkingen die ik heb is o.a geen eetlust en een beetje duizelig, maar dat is al. Ik functioneer nog niet zoals het moet, maar ik heb er wel goede moed in. Ook val ik moeilijk in slaap, maar ik ga toch doorzetten.

----------

